

Ask HN: Suggestion for a super-simple customer web portal? - aagha

I&#x27;m looking for a super-simple <i>and pretty</i>&#x2F;customizable web portal for my product customers: I need to make files available to them every so often and want to just upload them to a SFTP account and have the web portal provide access to those files.<p>Before I build something, I thought I&#x27;d check if you might be aware of something that might meet this need (nearly) out of the box.  Not required, but if its in PHP, that&#x27;d be a plus.
======
wbeange
A private Wordpress site?

------
centdev
Basecamp?

~~~
aagha
That's a good idea! I wonder if there's a version of Basecamp that can be
customized/skinned.

